# Crankset!



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Their is a lot of talk going on about cranksets and it just so happens I'm in the market for a new crankset. I've read a lot of the different setups and notice one that hasn't been mentioned, but really like, and that is the KCNC brand crankset. Any oppinions would be greatly appreciated.


KCNC K-Type Mountain Crankset 
KCNC K-Type crankset / bottom bracket combo features a 3-piece design with an oversize scandium spindle and outboard bearings. This design is not only lightweight, but strong and stiff as well. 



Additional Features:

Chainrings: 44t, 32t, 22t Precision CNC-machined 7075 aluminum, ramped and pinned for excellent shifting performance 

Crank Arms: Precision CNC-machined 7075 Aluminum, 104/64mm BCD chainring spider, Patented dual hollow-channel arms 

7075 Aluminum chainring bolts 

170mm or 175mm 

Hollow Scandium spindle, 7075 aluminum outboard bearing cups, BB Width: 73 or 68mm. Includes adapter spacer. 

Components are black-anodized and laser-engraved 

Weight: 765g












KCNC K-Type XC1 Double Crankset 


KCNC's K-Type crankset / bottom bracket combo features a 3-piece design with an oversize scandium spindle and outboard bearings. This design is not only lightweight, but strong and stiff as well. Now available in a double, 2x9 system.

Additional Features:
- Chainrings: 42t, 29t Precision CNC-machined 7075 aluminum, ramped and pinned for excellent shifting performance
- Crank Arms: Precision CNC-machined 7075 Aluminum, 94 BCD chainring spider, Patented dual hollow-channel arms
- 7075 Aluminum chainring bolts
Available sizes: 165, 170, 175
- Hollow Scandium spindle, 7075 aluminum outboard bearing cups, BB Width: 73 or 68mm. Includes adapter spacer.
- Components are black-anodized and laser-engraved

Available in 170, 172.5 and 175mm lengths.

Weight (including bottom bracket): 766g
Manufactured by: KCNC 



Thier website has a lower weight for the 3 ring set up and nothing for the 2 ring.
Really torn between the two! I ride mostly xc in florida area on a titus racer x carbon!


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

The Kcnc website list the crankset with chainrings and BB 750g without BB at 530g. They list their K-type BB at 235g and no listed weight for the mtc-xc bb?


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

I have been looking at these as well for a future build...kinda like to hear some thoughts...has no one used these???


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

What I would need to know before taking these seriously are a couple of things. Are the bearings easily serviceable or replaceable? Are they a proprietary size or can you get replacement bearings anywhere from a domestic source? 

The crankset isn't cheap, eh? So I would want to know what to do if I needed quick replacement parts.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I highly suggest you read this thread from beginning to end.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=255779&page=2


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

ok so i see that there were many people who where happy with them and one guy who had a bad experience but was taken care of by KCNC...

The fact is that XTR is going for at least 500 and weigh in at 775g...whereas KCNC comes in lighter and can be had for around 350....


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I picked up my XTR M970 for 330 USD 1 year ago from Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Ordered the Kcnc for $325 shipped to my front door. Will tell you what I think hopefully soon! Im currently running the bontrager x lites with extralite chainrings. I like them, but getting an aftermarket BB to work has been a nightmare. With the incluced BB the weight is 823g. With the token bb I knocked off 31grams, but had a ton of spacing issues, which I could never resolve. As for the bearings in the Kcnc crankset Im going to try this local bearing company that makes ceramic bearings. It is called boca bearing and I heard good things about them on here! Would love to tune them down to around 723g and knock off 100g  Maybe wishful thinking!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

awesome cant wait to hear about them...

cheers, you might have got them last year for that but as you know bike stuff has went up about 20% for 09 and CRC is running XTR for well over 500, jenson is over 600, the cheapest I found was pricepoint at 500 even...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

XTR Crankset was just selling for...$*385*. 
(with available 10% more off) @ ChainReactionCycles.com. 
Sold out yesterday. The rest are up to $432.00

You just have to dig in and research and buy as soon as the opportunity appears 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15143

I just ordered an XT Crankset with XT Pedals for $*248*. w/free shipping.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

another option is the new Control tech Double Play crankset. I think its around $350 with BB.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow Xcracer, That was quick! I found this very same crank last night. The site I found them on had them listed at around $450, but didn't look around for a better price.
More options....ugh!

P.S. Did you notice the carbon spider? Very nice!


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Ugh! And yet another option! Check these out! They are currently out of stock, but will be available soon!


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Oops! Listed weight is 730g with chainrings and bb.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> XTR Crankset was just selling for...$*385*.
> (with available 10% more off) @ ChainReactionCycles.com.
> Sold out yesterday. The rest are up to $432.00
> 
> ...


Those are pounds 2ndgen so you have to do a little math...

CRC is running them for 345 pounds or 505 US dollars...I know that the computation is difficult for you so ill let it slid this time...:thumbsup:


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

spec4life said:


> Those are pounds 2ndgen so you have to do a little math...
> 
> CRC is running them for 345 pounds or 505 US dollars...I know that the computation is difficult for you so ill let it slid this time...:thumbsup:


Actually he is correct. you need to check your CRC settings to 'ship to USA in USD'.

If you lived in the UK, you _would_ be paying £345 or approximately $500, but that's not what he was talking about. The difference lies in the VAT, which we Americans don't have to pay. I know that different taxation systems might be difficult for you so I'll let you slide this time...


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

FTM said:


> Actually he is correct. you need to check your CRC settings to 'ship to USA in USD'.
> 
> If you lived in the UK, you _would_ be paying £345 or approximately $500, but that's not what he was talking about. The difference lies in the VAT, which we Americans don't have to pay. I know that different taxation systems might be difficult for you so I'll let you slide this time...


1. I cant stand 2ndgen and that goes back for a long time...

2. Thats good to know...even cheaper parts than I thought....:thumbsup:


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

spec4life said:


> 1. I cant stand 2ndgen and that goes back for a long time...
> 
> 2. Thats good to know...even cheaper parts than I thought....:thumbsup:


1. fair enough, I'll back out of that one
2. yup, good deals - same with wiggle


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

spec4life said:


> Those are pounds 2ndgen so you have to do a little math...
> 
> CRC is running them for 345 pounds or 505 US dollars...I know that the computation is difficult for you so ill let it slid this time...:thumbsup:


No, those are American Dollars (hit the conversion tab on the top bar of the page at the site).

Knowing before posting helps a lot and saves you the humiliation of being corrected (again) for trying to correct others..

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

FTM said:


> Actually he is correct. you need to check your CRC settings to 'ship to USA in USD'.
> 
> If you lived in the UK, you _would_ be paying £345 or approximately $500, but that's not what he was talking about. The difference lies in the VAT, which we Americans don't have to pay. I know that different taxation systems might be difficult for you so I'll let you slide this time...


Thank you FTM.

Send me a PM if you're looking into buying from ChainReaction. 
I have a Coupon Code you could use for a nice chunk off the final price.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

You can get the 175mm XTR crankset shipped from Starbike for around $360.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

ASpot13 said:


> You can get the 175mm XTR crankset shipped from Starbike for around $360.


Bingo. That is where I bought my from back in 2007. I think it was slightly cheaper back then. Just to note that the crankset that Starbike sells is the OEM version. Meaning no retail box. Meaning no Shimano tools (ie. the preload adjust tool, which you don't need at all, and also the crank extra tool, which you might need if you do a lot of wrenching on your bike). The crank removal tool which is specific for M970 crankset is like 10 bucks extra... I think...


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Bingo. That is where I bought my from back in 2007. I think it was slightly cheaper back then. Just to note that the crankset that Starbike sells is the OEM version. Meaning no retail box. Meaning no Shimano tools (ie. the preload adjust tool, which you don't need at all, and also the crank extra tool, which you might need if you do a lot of wrenching on your bike). The crank removal tool which is specific for M970 crankset is like 10 bucks extra... I think...


The one I got from Starbike for $315 a month or two ago came in the XTR box w/ a TL-FC35 tool which I did not add. Starbike lists it as $22Euros. I bought the TL-FC17 for $1Euro and already have an external bb tool.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Usually, companies drop prices right before the announcement or introduction of another set in order to clear out their inventory. . 
Does anybody know of Shimano coming out with another flagship crankset? I mean, like better than the XTR?


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok received the Kcnc 2x9 mtb crankset a few days ago! First impression, great looking crank. Second, weighed....wow 682g w/hardware and bb! Way better then expected.Installation was somewhat easy. Bummer no instructions, which meant no torque specs. Their website did have a pdf, but not for this crank with this bb set up. Rode them yesterday and have to say I love the 42/29t upfront and 11-32 on the rear. Seemed I could always find the right gear. Gearing seemed tighter. First aluminum crank I've ran in awhile and did not notice any excessive flex. Did notice a tighter Q factor. Which unfortunately caused a little chafing. Current build Titus Racer X carbon at 20.56lbs.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

zburt said:


> Ok received the Kcnc 2x9 mtb crankset a few days ago! .......


Pics or it didn't happen..........


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

lol! Will try and get some soon! I also have a break down of the hardware weights.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

So, where are those weights and pics? I would like to order this crankset but I will be pretty upset if I recieve something that weights over 700g.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the crank currently installed, but will try and post some pics this weekend when I have some spare time!


----------



## mcrent100 (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the BCD.. web say 94 but is there a 58 or 74 for little ring?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

SWEETWINGS.....................................done:thumbsup:


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got mine. It is a much lighter '09 version. (Crankset w/o BB only weighs 432gr)
And two sheet installation manual was included too. 
662gr including BB and bolts @ 170mm


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great, but dont you know the weight of the chainrings? I think there is a lot of material on BB that can be removed. Eventually they could have about 600g with lighter chainrings and improved BB.


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

Ring weight is 77gr for 42T ring, 27gr for 29T ring.
K-type BB is not very light. (197gr) 
You can save ~60gr by choosing ISIS version instead (IF you can get one, anyway)


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

I have cracked the bearings in KCNC ISIS BB so I probably wont enter the same river again. 
I think I can put 5-10g down with hybrid ceramic bearings and apprx. 10g by shortening the axle for 68mm BB. Also cups can by modified(5-15g).


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

raxel said:


> Ring weight is 77gr for 42T ring, 27gr for 29T ring.
> K-type BB is not very light. (197gr)
> You can save ~60gr by choosing ISIS version instead (IF you can get one, anyway)


With those weights listed the crank arms weigh 361g with chain ring bolts  That doesn't sound right but it is possible.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics Raxel. U saved me from removing mine from the bike. Mine came in about 20grams heavier for the 175mm, so pretty close. I love them and thought the BB is a little heavy it is very smooth. I have problems with binding using the red lock collar. Removed and everything works great. Was kinda wondering about the crank bolts. They are super long and could probably be replaced with some that are at least half as long with no issues. Were did you purchase them? Mine came from light-bikesales.com


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

I also had some issues with the bearings in a KCNC BB. Stupid "custom" sized bearings which I can't find. Before purchase I emailed him and got a reply, once there was an issue no reply even though he advertises the bearings.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

Bought mine yesteday. The weight is 671,4g in 175mm including red clamp. Photos of some single parts are here http://zigobike.blogspot.com/2009/08/kluky.html


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

or if you have a lot of money you can choose one of these... THM Clavicula ... around Price: £642.00


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

The name of those is like an amalgamation of dracula and clavicle ... who was in the naming department for those ?

The carnage pics of those KCNCs makes me sad.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

How much are they going for state side.. I can get them for under 200 here??
http://www.mailbike.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=406&category=004


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> How much are they going for state side.. I can get them for under 200 here??
> http://www.mailbike.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=406&category=004


what currency is that? South Korea Won I guess. So thats really cheap KCNC stuff!
Anyone ordered from there? :ihih:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Ordering from Here*

Some people do, I have sent alot of stuff from here for people... never issues....

230,000.00 KRW = 187.901 USD 
South Korea Won United States Dollars 
1 KRW = 0.000816961 USD 1 USD = 1,224.05 KRW

Another site has the complete set for this price...

http://www.risabike.co.kr/front/php/category.php?cate_no=33

380,000.00 KRW = 310.828 USD 
South Korea Won United States Dollars 
1 KRW = 0.000817968 USD 1 USD = 1,222.54 KRW


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Just ordered a set, can't wait! My first 2x9 set up, hope my legs can handle it. 11-34 cassette in the back, lots of mountains around here.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*rroadie*, where did you order your cranks from?


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

Surprised nobody has posted about the sram xx cranks. Great cranks from what i've read so far even though I like how those kcncs look.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

I ordered minefrom Yan Kelly on ebay.Did the best offer thing.
I've been happy with all my KCNC stuff and the price is right. The Sram stuff looks great but will be muy$$ when it is available. I also really like the XTR shifters more than the SRAM ones. 
I can't seem to find the KCNC chainrings available seperately for replacement down the road though.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The KCNC fings are the same used by Token made by Shirken. Also FSA are very simular.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

MMeglen said:


> Surprised nobody has posted about the sram xx cranks. Great cranks from what i've read so far even though I like how those kcncs look.


XX isnt available yet. It is still pre-order only, and it has already closed.


----------

